# Road world championship (Spoilers!)



## Adam4868 (7 Sep 2018)

https://www-cyclingweekly-com.cdn.ampproject.org/v/s/www.cyclingweekly.com/news/racing/chris-froome-geraint-thomas-miss-road-world-championships-2018-393136/amp?amp_js_v=a2&amp_gsa=1#amp_tf=From %1$s&ampshare=https://www.cyclingweekly.com/news/racing/chris-froome-geraint-thomas-miss-road-world-championships-2018-393136
No world's for Froome and Thomas.


----------



## mjr (7 Sep 2018)

Maybe they'll select some riders who will at least finish.


----------



## Adam4868 (7 Sep 2018)

Geoghan Hart and Dowset will be their replacements I think I read.


----------



## brommers (17 Sep 2018)

Adam4868 said:


> Geoghan Hart and Dowset will be their replacements I think I read.


They're doing the ITT. I think that TGH is doing the road race too. Adam and Simon Yates have been picked to lead the team.


----------



## mjr (17 Sep 2018)

The Cycling Podcast was scratching their heads as to how France will get Pinot, Bardet and Alan Phillips to ride for each other. Valvpiti/Rodriguez-style, maybe?


----------



## mjr (17 Sep 2018)

Speaking of Valvpiti, will he be cooked after the Vuelta?

And Viviani turned to camera during yesterday's stage and announced that Nibbles is ready.

Sagan has been building form but still isn't there in sprints. Is it because he's been focusing on climbing? He can't stay with them over the climbs... Can he?


----------



## brommers (17 Sep 2018)

@Adam4868 When the Championships start will this be a *spoilers* thread?


----------



## Adam4868 (17 Sep 2018)

Sorry yes if it's ok,someone's done it thanks !


----------



## brommers (17 Sep 2018)

Dogtrousers said:


> If anyone is wondering when it's all happening, there's a timetable of events (including Tyrolean brass band concerts) here:


Great. I'll get my Lederhosen ready.


----------



## rich p (17 Sep 2018)

Sagan has no chance. I think there is a ramp of 22% on the final climb.


----------



## mjr (20 Sep 2018)

Australia riding for Porte, according to interviews with Matthews at the Canadian Grands Prixs(?) who seemed unhappy at not being selected. Apparently Matthews blames his crap year on someone (maybe himself) putting his saddle 8mm too high.


----------



## ColinJ (20 Sep 2018)

mjr said:


> Apparently Matthews blames his crap year on someone (maybe himself) putting his saddle 8mm too high.


I'm not a pro rider doing pro distances, but even I can _immediately _tell when my saddle is 8mm too high! It wouldn't take me months to spot that problem.


----------



## mjr (20 Sep 2018)

ColinJ said:


> I'm not a pro rider doing pro distances, but even I can _immediately _tell when my saddle is 8mm too high! It wouldn't take me months to spot that problem.


I double-checked that I hadn't misheard www.TheCyclingPodcast.com and the same explanation is given on CyclingNews at http://www.cyclingnews.com/news/matthews-it-broke-my-heart-not-to-be-selected-for-the-worlds/


----------



## ColinJ (20 Sep 2018)

mjr said:


> I double-checked that I hadn't misheard www.TheCyclingPodcast.com and the same explanation is given on CyclingNews at http://www.cyclingnews.com/news/matthews-it-broke-my-heart-not-to-be-selected-for-the-worlds/


I wasn't doubting you - I just thought that a pro rider shouldn't be blaming his mechanic for his own poor performance. If Matthews is that sensitive to his saddle height then he should do what Eddy Merkcx used to do and check it before every ride!


----------



## brommers (20 Sep 2018)

mjr said:


> Australia riding for Porte, according to interviews with Matthews at the Canadian Grands Prixs(?) who seemed unhappy at not being selected. Apparently Matthews blames his crap year on someone (maybe himself) putting his saddle 8mm too high.


Matthews won the two big races in Canada - Quebec and Montréal


----------



## ColinJ (20 Sep 2018)

brommers said:


> Matthews won the two big races in Canada - Quebec and Montréal


I think that he had a point to prove... ("_Why didn't you select me, you b*st*rds?_"!


----------



## roadrash (20 Sep 2018)

maybe his seatpost slipped


----------



## mjr (20 Sep 2018)

roadrash said:


> maybe his seatpost slipped


Have you been riding in negative gravity again, RR?


----------



## roadrash (20 Sep 2018)

I meant his saddle may have slipped down 8mm so allowing him to win as mentioned by @brommers


----------



## Pro Tour Punditry (23 Sep 2018)

Canyon win the Women's TTT ahead of Boels and Sunweb


----------



## Pro Tour Punditry (23 Sep 2018)

QuickStep win the men's TTT ahead of Sunweb and BMC


----------



## smutchin (24 Sep 2018)

Live stream of all races will be here:

View: https://youtu.be/IyFZn_et_sI


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (24 Sep 2018)

Magnus Backstedt will be a proud father tonight with his daughter taking bronze in the junior women's.
Mum Meg (track bronze medallist) will be just as proud with her daughter's performance.

Ethan Hayter currently in silver position but it's still early days...and I need to do some shopping now....


----------



## brommers (25 Sep 2018)

Remco Evenepoel won the men's junior TT today. Has anyone seen his record this year? He's signed for Quick-Step.
https://www.procyclingstats.com/rider/remco-evenepoel


----------



## mjr (26 Sep 2018)

Astonishing margin of victory by Evenepoel, though.

And what about that clean sweep of the ITT medals by the Dutch women. Is this a world's for the favourites?


----------



## brommers (26 Sep 2018)

In the mens ITT all the competitors seem to be seeded so the top ones in the World rankings go last - except for Wilco Kelderman who's first down the ramp! He could be in the hot seat for quite a while.
https://www.innsbruck-tirol2018.com/fileadmin/About/ITT_ME_StartList.pdf


----------



## Legs (26 Sep 2018)

brommers said:


> Remco Evenepoel won the men's junior TT today. Has anyone seen his record this year? He's signed for Quick-Step.
> https://www.procyclingstats.com/rider/remco-evenepoel


Have you seen his winning margins in road races and stages? This was the European Champs:
https://www.procyclingstats.com/race/european-championship-mj/2018/result
Nearly all of his wins have been solo and by fairly substantial margins. He's an absolute animal - I can't see past him for the road race.


----------



## smutchin (26 Sep 2018)

brommers said:


> In the mens ITT all the competitors seem to be seeded so the top ones in the World rankings go last - except for Wilco Kelderman who's first down the ramp! He could be in the hot seat for quite a while.
> https://www.innsbruck-tirol2018.com/fileadmin/About/ITT_ME_StartList.pdf



Interesting. I did think about picking Kelderman for the punditry - unlikely to win, but an outsider for the podium - but if he's going first, he won't have a time to aim for which might hamper his chances. 

You're right though - he will at very least set a time that is unlikely to be beaten until quite late in proceedings.


----------



## Legs (26 Sep 2018)

I really hope Darel Christopher Jr gets to the top of the climb...

EDIT: He made it - nearly 20 mins down at 35k :-)


----------



## roadrash (26 Sep 2018)

dumpmoulin has his work cut out after losing a minute to dennis on the climb


----------



## brommers (26 Sep 2018)

roadrash said:


> dumpmoulin has his work cut out after losing a minute to dennis on the climb


You would have thought that it would be the other way round


----------



## Adam4868 (26 Sep 2018)

First ive watched (last hour) this afternoon.Dennis was a step above the rest.


----------



## Legs (27 Sep 2018)

Big pileup in the Junior Men's RR...


----------



## Legs (27 Sep 2018)

Damn, should have put some money on him...


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (27 Sep 2018)

This Remco Thingummybob is astonishing!


----------



## brommers (27 Sep 2018)

deptfordmarmoset said:


> This Remco Thingummybob is astonishing!


Looks like Quick-Step have got a star there.


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (27 Sep 2018)

brommers said:


> Looks like Quick-Step have got a star there.


He said he's only been riding for 18 months. He's a quick learner!


----------



## smutchin (27 Sep 2018)

deptfordmarmoset said:


> This Remco Thingummybob is astonishing!



Ronco Popeil Automatic Pasta Maker?


----------



## brommers (27 Sep 2018)

Legs said:


> Damn, should have put some money on him...


You wouldn't have got very good odds.


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (27 Sep 2018)

smutchin said:


> Ronco Popeil Automatic Pasta Maker?


A Remco Rotary Shaver.


----------



## User169 (28 Sep 2018)

Thomas de Gendt in his column in Het Nieuwsblad today says that Evenepoel reminds him of Armstrong - er, cheers for that Thomas!

A bit of sniping over his failure to acknowledge teammates too.


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (28 Sep 2018)

DP said:


> Thomas de Gendt in his column in Het Nieuwsblad today says that Evenepoel reminds him of Armstrong - er, cheers for that Thomas!
> 
> A bit of sniping over his failure to acknowledge teammates too.


In fairness to the 18-year-old, his teammates were of limited help to him.


----------



## User169 (28 Sep 2018)

deptfordmarmoset said:


> In fairness to the 18-year-old, his teammates were of limited help to him.



Yeah. Seemed a bit harsh to me.

Apparently he ran a half marathon in 1:16 at age 16.


----------



## rich p (28 Sep 2018)

DP said:


> Yeah. Seemed a bit harsh to me.
> 
> Apparently he ran a half marathon in 1:16 at age 16.


So what...didn't you do a 1:53 at age 53, DP?


----------



## rich p (28 Sep 2018)

He was also quoted on CN yesterday saying this...

_Then there was one more teammate for me, Ilan Van Wilder, he did a great job on the climb. He just made pace and he caught the guys on like 35 seconds. _


----------



## Pro Tour Punditry (29 Sep 2018)

Austria looks lovely*

*Judith Chalmers beware. Top travel commentary.


----------



## Pro Tour Punditry (29 Sep 2018)

What a ride by van der Breggen


----------



## rich p (29 Sep 2018)

Pro Tour Punditry said:


> What a ride by van der Breggen


Yeah but it didn't make for compulsive viewing though.


----------



## Pro Tour Punditry (29 Sep 2018)

rich p said:


> Yeah but it didn't make for compulsive viewing though.


I thought it was impressive; strange how people were raving about that young chap the other day and then view VDB's win as dull


----------



## rich p (30 Sep 2018)

Pro Tour Punditry said:


> I thought it was impressive; strange how people were raving about that young chap the other day and then view VDB's win as dull


I didn't see him so I can't tell you if it was as impressive and dull as VDB' s victory yesterday


----------



## Andrew Br (30 Sep 2018)

They've just reported on the commentary of the men's race that van Vleuten broke her leg in the crash yet she was still able to get back to the front on the next climb (Did you see it ? She went like a rocket), set up the attack that led to van der Breggen making the race winning break and she still finished 7th.
I know we regularly see this sort of thing (Gilbert in the TdeF comes to mind) but it still astonishes me.
Coincidentally, (or not) Gilbert and van Vleuten are probably my favourite active racers.


----------



## pjd57 (30 Sep 2018)

BBC .....just show us the race.
Endlessly chatting , ridiculous coverage


----------



## Pro Tour Punditry (30 Sep 2018)

pjd57 said:


> BBC .....just show us the race.
> Endlessly chatting , ridiculous coverage


Mute button?


----------



## mjr (30 Sep 2018)

pjd57 said:


> BBC .....just show us the race.
> Endlessly chatting , ridiculous coverage


Meanwhile, over on Eurosport, it's time for an ad break.

I would have stayed on BBC but they had an hour's break over lunch and I've not yet installed kodi to get iplayer stuff on the TV.


----------



## mjr (30 Sep 2018)

Pro Tour Punditry said:


> Mute button?


Then you'd just have had pictures of three people stood around chatting.


----------



## Pro Tour Punditry (30 Sep 2018)

mjr said:


> Then you'd just have had pictures of three people stood around chatting.


At least you wouldn't have to listen to them.


----------



## pjd57 (30 Sep 2018)

mjr said:


> Then you'd just have had pictures of three people stood around chatting.


They should have chatted away and shown the race .
The first couple of hours on red button was fine.


----------



## Andrew Br (30 Sep 2018)

They're paid to commentate so they do. Some of it is quite interesting especially the technical bits and Danni Rowe's "inside" info.
If you're still not convinced, there's always the volume button.
BBC have no control over the picture feed.

Boardman, C did say earlier that he thought most of these races could be 50km shorter and it wouldn't affect the result.


----------



## Pro Tour Punditry (30 Sep 2018)

Ollie and Buster think it's boring


----------



## rich p (30 Sep 2018)

GVA looks like a middleweight boxer


----------



## Pro Tour Punditry (30 Sep 2018)

Things are very lively, some big names shelled out the back


----------



## smutchin (30 Sep 2018)

Kwiatkowski has popped, which is a surprise. And Dan Martin.


----------



## Andrew Br (30 Sep 2018)

Hell, King, D is good at this commentating lark; she's spotted several things way before the other pundits.


----------



## mjr (30 Sep 2018)

Andrew Br said:


> Hell, King, D is good at this commentating lark; she's spotted several things way before the other pundits.


Is she back to using King or has BBC missed a rider's move yet again?


----------



## mjr (30 Sep 2018)

Andrew Br said:


> They're paid to commentate so they do. Some of it is quite interesting especially the technical bits and Danni Rowe's "inside" info.
> If you're still not convinced, there's always the volume button.
> BBC have no control over the picture feed.


Clearly they do, else they'd have been talking over pictures of the race instead of us seeing the three of them standing around talking!


----------



## smutchin (30 Sep 2018)

Italy looking well up for this. Nibali must be feeling good.


----------



## rich p (30 Sep 2018)

smutchin said:


> Italy looking well up for this. Nibali must be feeling good.


Or Moscon


----------



## smutchin (30 Sep 2018)

Wellens goes pop. I picked him in the punditry. What on earth was I thinking?


----------



## smutchin (30 Sep 2018)

rich p said:


> Or Moscon



I hope not but it does look like he’s the one they’re riding for.


----------



## smutchin (30 Sep 2018)

Pinot still in the mix. #notdisappointing


----------



## Pro Tour Punditry (30 Sep 2018)

Nibs goes pop?


----------



## smutchin (30 Sep 2018)

smutchin said:


> I hope not but it does look like he’s the one they’re riding for.



And Nibbles goes pop so Moscon is Italy’s only hope left. Bollocks.


----------



## rich p (30 Sep 2018)

Bang goes #disappointing Nibali


----------



## rich p (30 Sep 2018)

smutchin said:


> And Nibbles goes pop so Moscon is Italy’s only hope left. Bollocks.


Pellizotti is old enough to win the Vuelta...


----------



## mjr (30 Sep 2018)

GVA gone. Kreuziger looking dangerous. Anyone seen A Yates or Sagan lately?


----------



## smutchin (30 Sep 2018)

Kennaugh!


----------



## rich p (30 Sep 2018)

Kennaugh attacks! No chance


----------



## rich p (30 Sep 2018)

Does he need a new contract?


----------



## smutchin (30 Sep 2018)

Valgren is the kind of rider who could nick this. Good move.


----------



## rich p (30 Sep 2018)

I can't see Valgren staying away on a 30% nip on the last climb


----------



## Pro Tour Punditry (30 Sep 2018)

Anyone have a clue of gaps?


----------



## Andrew Br (30 Sep 2018)

mjr said:


> Is she back to using King or has BBC missed a rider's move yet again?


My mistake, I should have said Rowe, D.
I can't correct my original post now that you've quoted it.....


----------



## Pro Tour Punditry (30 Sep 2018)

Has ValvPiti gone pop?


----------



## rich p (30 Sep 2018)

Have Spain done any work yet?


----------



## smutchin (30 Sep 2018)

Pro Tour Punditry said:


> Has ValvPiti gone pop?



Nope


----------



## Pro Tour Punditry (30 Sep 2018)

smutchin said:


> Nope


Oh aye, in the front group


----------



## Pro Tour Punditry (30 Sep 2018)

Bonkers climb


----------



## rich p (30 Sep 2018)

Ouch


----------



## rich p (30 Sep 2018)

Great ride by Woods


----------



## smutchin (30 Sep 2018)

Great ride by Michael Woods. What a season it has been for him.


----------



## smutchin (30 Sep 2018)

Ha! Hope your legs fall off, you racist clot.


----------



## Dave Davenport (30 Sep 2018)

Come on Tom!


----------



## rich p (30 Sep 2018)

ValvPiti's best chance of a long career


----------



## rich p (30 Sep 2018)

Can woods sprint?


----------



## Dave Davenport (30 Sep 2018)

Oh well........


----------



## Pro Tour Punditry (30 Sep 2018)

Get in! You great big ludicrous doping nobber.


----------



## mjr (30 Sep 2018)

Oh well, at least it wasn't Moscon.


----------



## Andrew Br (30 Sep 2018)

Bugger.
Anyone but him.


----------



## smutchin (30 Sep 2018)

Brilliant. I’m really pleased for the doping nobber.


----------



## mjr (30 Sep 2018)

No, doping doesn't have any residual effect(!) Why do you ask(?)


----------



## Crackle (30 Sep 2018)

Bardet the moral winner of that one. I don't even recognise Valverde as a rider.


----------



## Pro Tour Punditry (30 Sep 2018)

Crackle said:


> Bardet the moral winner of that one. I don't even recognise Valverde as a rider.


Here you go, just so you recognise him in future


----------



## Andrew Br (30 Sep 2018)

Shame there's no puking (me) or injecting (him) emoji.


----------



## roadrash (30 Sep 2018)

Andrew Br said:


> Shame there's no puking


----------



## Crackle (30 Sep 2018)

Pro Tour Punditry said:


> Here you go, just so you recognise him in future
> View attachment 432324
> View attachment 432324
> View attachment 432324


Boooooooooooooooo, Boooooooooooooo


----------



## Crackle (1 Oct 2018)




----------



## ColinJ (1 Oct 2018)

It was a totally _incredible _performance for a rider of his age - wow, how _does _he do it! Obviously, he knows _exactly _how to prepare for big races.
Other older riders such as Chris Horner could certainly learn a thing or two from him ... 

Perhaps he will do one more season to enjoy showing off his rainbow jersey, and then retire to enjoy long, relaxing walks with his dog. Oh, I forgot, he's never owned a dog ... silly me!


----------



## cyberknight (1 Oct 2018)

Staying well away from the actual race who provides race support for the riders ? in the "normal " races i know its a team car but it seems unlikely that they could accommodate that many cars so im guessing its neutral support ?


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (1 Oct 2018)

I'm awarding the rainbow jersey to Michael Woods.


----------



## mjr (1 Oct 2018)

cyberknight said:


> Staying well away from the actual race who provides race support for the riders ? in the "normal " races i know its a team car but it seems unlikely that they could accommodate that many cars so im guessing its neutral support ?


Nations with more riders get a team car. Nations with smaller teams either group together or barter with one of the bigger nations IIRC (stocking a team car fully ain't cheap) or rely on neutral service. There are also various reciprocal agreements between countries so that if two groups got one car each and both get riders in a break, only one of them will follow the break and the other will stay behind the peloton to support the remaining riders of both groups.

In official terms, here's the section from the 2017 Bergen championships handbook: "The limited supply of team cars for National Federations will be provided by the organiser and its vehicle partner on the same basis as during previous UCI World Championships. The limited supply will be distributed to the top-ranked National Federations according to the number of riders making up their delegation. Information on the allocation terms of these vehicles to the National Federations will be detailed in the Competitions Guide of the 2017 UCI Road World Championships which will be published in August."


----------



## Shadow (1 Oct 2018)

Love this image which I filched. 






Never thought I'd see Bardet in a sprint finish. 
Like french kit. Do not like canadian kit; they've used a cornflower blue for a few years now and it appears nowhere else in canada colours.
Why is Woods covering his brakes?

And to quote from another thread '_So, so pleased for Michael Woods._'


----------



## ColinJ (1 Oct 2018)

Shadow said:


> Love this image which I filched.
> View attachment 432499
> 
> 
> ...


Because there is a photographer standing 25 metres directly in front of him on the other side of the finish line?


----------



## User169 (2 Oct 2018)




----------



## ColinJ (2 Oct 2018)

So, is Valverde going to win the Olympic road race title in 2020 aged 40?  (He has said that he will retire after that.)


----------



## Shadow (2 Oct 2018)

ColinJ said:


> Because there is a photographer standing 25 metres directly in front of him on the other side of the finish line?


No; because there is more to it than that. 

Look closer: if you did not watch the finish, you could see who won. The guy in the middle. He is more of a sprinter - his bike is leaning, the other two are upright, his forearm muscles are straining.
Would the guy on the right ever win a sprint with those tooth pick, Froome like pins?
Their facial expressions - they are all 3 clearly exuding huge effort but is one possibly showing more effort? The guy on the left could be ecstatic he's won a medal, he could be screaming in pain because he realise he cannot win.
Knowing what we do, you can just glimpse the orange jersey of 4th place. Well placed to draft, but no more energy left after a monstrous chase to be in contention, to pass.

This is why it is a good image.

And, please, somebody with more racing knowledge than me, tell me why is Woods covering his brakes?


----------



## Andrew Br (2 Oct 2018)

Shadow said:


> No; because there is more to it than that.
> 
> Look closer: if you did not watch the finish, you could see who won. The guy in the middle. He is more of a sprinter - his bike is leaning, the other two are upright, his forearm muscles are straining.



Yes, look closer.
Drugs cheat Valverde is just beyond the top of his pedal stroke so he's about to put down his maximum (drugs assisted ?) effort.
Bardet and Woods are at the neutral position of their pedal strokes so they're, naturally, more upright.
That Valverde was the better sprinter is in the "really Sherlock ?" category.


----------



## ColinJ (2 Oct 2018)

Shadow said:


> Look closer: if you did not watch the finish, you could see who won. The guy in the middle. He is more of a sprinter - his bike is leaning, the other two are upright, his forearm muscles are straining.


I did, and I know!



Shadow said:


> Their facial expressions - they are all 3 clearly exuding huge effort but is one possibly showing more effort? The guy on the left could be ecstatic he's won a medal, he could be screaming in pain because he realise he cannot win.


Woods IS screaming in pain because he had severe cramp and therefore KNEW that he couldn't win. He was aware that Dumoulin was coming up behind him and was desperately hanging on for Bronze!


----------

